# Hello and lots of question!



## Britta (Aug 23, 2004)

Hi there, I'm new to this forum and want to introduce myself! I'm Britta from Western NY and we are going to get a kitten in about 2 weeks. He's a little boy and we are still deciding on the name. Here are my questions!

1. What's your take on declawing? It is so widespread here in the States (I'm originally on Germany) but I really don't like it.

2. Cat Food! Wow, there's alot! We found that ProPlan looks pretty good from all of the ones available at the local stores.

3. Litter! There's a whole lot of that, too. Any favorites?

That's all for now, but I know there'll be more coming!

Britta


----------



## tio (Dec 18, 2003)

Hi Britta, warmly welkom  I hardly answer all your questions as my English is only enough to read and write some simple sentences. I always log in Catforum with dictionanaries 

The first question: I live in Vietnam and I know some from Belgium, Sweden, Singapore or others. But most of members here are in US or Canada.

The second and third ones: I think there are separate sub-forums for them.


----------



## Mike (Jan 27, 2004)

Hi Britta and welcome to the Cat Forum! Congratulations on your upcoming adoption, too.

Declawing is a tender subject. My own kitty is a rescue and her previous owners declawed her. I would never have done it. The procedure actually involves removing the ends of their little toes and it can cause continual pain. Angel romps with the best of them, but she groans when she jumps down from higher places.

Food? Litter? Yikes, those are volatile subjects. Ask 10 different people and you will probably get 15 different answers. :wink: If you do a search of the forum with those keywords, you will find a lot of messages on the two.

Again, welcome!

Peace,
Mike


----------



## CyberPet (May 12, 2004)

Welcome to the forums Britta!

I personally wouldn't declaw, even if it were legal in Sweden. It just sound awful!! (my canadian mother inlaw suggested to declaw as it was the most natural thing in the world, took a while before we were on speaking terms again).

When it comes to food, I don't know any good brands in the US, but many advocate wet food only diet for your cat. I personally use 50/50 wet and dry food. I also try to vary the menu a bit, so it's not too boring. I'm trying to think as a cat and I would hate to eat bratwurst every day. 

Litter, that's another topic... there's some great brands that clumps easily and then there's others less good. I personally are going the enviromentally way and use wood pellets. The wet makes the pellets fall apart into sawdust and then I clean out the sawdust. The advantage is that it doesn't smell at all, not a wiff. But the disadvantage is that there's a lot of waste each day and it's kind of boring to sift sawdust each day.

I'm sure others will suggest you of brand for both food and litter that you can try and see what your cat likes it.

But most importantly: Welcome to you!!!!!!!! (hope your wait for your furball won't be too painful, I couldn't sleep the nights before we got our kittens).


----------



## Ioana (Jul 12, 2003)

Welcome to the forum, Britta!


----------



## catobsessed4 (Mar 23, 2004)

Welcome!!

Here's some links to threads on this forum about declawing:
http://www.catforum.com/viewtopic.php?t=8170
http://www.catforum.com/viewtopic.php?t=595
http://www.catforum.com/viewtopic.php?t=7680
I am personally strongly against declawing. There are two cats right now in the shelter where I volunteer who have severe behavioral problems as a result of being declawed.

And about cat food and litter... there are so many choices!! If you go to the "Health and Nutrition" section, and look around, you'll see some opinions on what kinds of foods that are best for your kitty. And I think that discussions about litter are usually in the "Cat Chat" section. Plus, you can always do a search (at the top of the page).


----------



## Britta (Aug 23, 2004)

Thanks alot for the nice welcome and the tips! So far everyone (I belong to a german cat forum, too) said not to declaw. I thought nothing of it since it is so normal here in the US. We decided as a family not to do it to our new kitty. 
Can you guys help me with posting pictures? I want to be prepared for when I get the first ones


----------



## catobsessed4 (Mar 23, 2004)

Here's a link to the thread on how to post a picture 
http://www.catforum.com/viewtopic.php?t=7782


----------



## Doeremi (Aug 21, 2004)

I actually declawed my kitty when I was a college student. I can honestly say I didn't know any better. From what I understand it's like having your fingernails pulled out. It's just plain inhumane. But, it's not everyone's opinion. My current kitty has his claws and doesn't even use them. I trim his front claws at least every week and his back claws at least every 3 weeks just to keep him from accidently scratching anything - sometimes one will get sharp. Just a little upkeep and you'll be fine. 

As for food, yep, search away, :wink: there's lots on that. I use clumping litter. I've tried lots. I did like the recycled newspaper (Yesterdays News) pellets but my husband thought it just smelled funny. It does have a strange odor to it but I didn't think it was a biggie. I have tried the crystal pellets but unfortunately one got stuck in my cats foot like glass & so I decided that wasn't such a good idea.


----------



## Zalensia (Aug 25, 2003)

Hey there, welcome to the forums.
Im in england 

Like everyone has alrdy said declawing is a pretty touchy subject, personally I beleive the fact that it is illegal in so many countries speaks for itself.


----------



## Jeanie (Jun 18, 2003)

Hi, Britta! Welcome to the forum! I wouldn't consider declawing. It involves removing the entire joint.  Most members prefer cat food that is available at Pet Supply stores. The consensus is that if you can buy it in a grocery store it is not good. It is a touchy subject! I use Arm 'n Hammer clumping litter, and am very pleased with it. Enjoy the forum!


----------



## Superkitties (Jan 30, 2004)

and congrats on your new little boy!

1. I am vehemently against declawing.

2. By now you've probably already done a search on the forum, and seen the numerous discussions on food and litter, so I'll just look for any questions you may have in those sections.


----------



## kitkat (Sep 22, 2003)

Welcome to the forum. 

As for my favorites on food and litter.....Food: Chicken Soup dry, Wellness, Innova, Solid Gold, Nutro natural for wet............Litter: Everclean :wink:


----------



## MA (Mar 30, 2004)

Welcome to the forum and congratulations on being a new kitty parent.


----------

